# Give Us Back Our Reefs!



## NJ Reef Rescue (May 22, 2009)

It's time to Protest! 

*Join "Reef Rescue" in PROTEST to... *

*Give Us Back Our Reefs!*

When: 
*April 9, 2011 
April 23, 2011
April 30, 2011 - This date will end with a rally!*

Time: *10:00 am*

Where: 
*Legislative Office, District 1
21 North Main Street, 
Cape May Court House, NJ 08210*

Why: 

- To demonstrate the importance of the ocean reefs to the anglers and divers. 

- To petition Assemblyman Albano, Chair of the Agriculture and Natural Resources Committee, to hear bill A1152, which will remove the traps off of the ocean reefs. 

- To remind Assemblyman Albano that it is wrong to ignore the Federal Sport Fish Restoration Program, which funds New Jersey’s Reef Program and mandates that the ocean reefs are built for the public use and hook and line, and spear fishing only. 

- To insist that Assemblyman Albano stop jeopardizing federal funding for New Jersey’s ocean reefs by not hearing bill A1152! 

- To show Assemblyman Albano that anglers & divers are serious. 

*- Give us back our reefs!*

Send a prewritten letter to Assemblyman Albano by going to the following link:

http://capwiz.com/njoutdooralliance/issues/alert/?alertid=36620501&PROCESS=Take+Action


*All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent. Thomas Jefferson*


Anthony P. Mauro, Sr
Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


"Preservation through conservation"


JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html


Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Len Wolgast, PhD., Anthony Mauro


----------

